# Pillbox near Mablethorpe, Lincs 05/09



## littlelaura (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for the wrong classification, was me being dim... again. Its actually a pillbox.






From the front





Up on top





Inside one of the rooms















The only way in !


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2009)

Nice shots there! But it dont look much like an R.O.C Post to me! looks more like a Pillbox to me!


----------



## littlelaura (May 12, 2009)

I wasnt too sure what it was and the locals werent much help either so i thought id stick it under that. 
I cant understand it tho, the doors that are filled in with sand are way too narrow to fit people in easily ?!?
Hmmm, it does look more like a pillbox now you mention it.


----------



## daddybear (May 12, 2009)

definitley not an roc post it a pillbox of some descrption but i have not seen one like that before will get in touch with jonney as he is more informed than me on these WW2 defence thingys


----------



## daddybear (May 12, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> I wasnt too sure what it was and the locals werent much help either so i thought id stick it under that.
> I cant understand it tho, the doors that are filled in with sand are way too narrow to fit people in easily ?!?
> Hmmm, it does look more like a pillbox now you mention it.



the sand has just blown in over the years it would not have been like that during the war. ive been in a few pillboxes lately and i,m not exactly slim and didnt find any difficulty gettin inside


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> I wasnt too sure what it was and the locals werent much help either so i thought id stick it under that.
> I cant understand it tho, the doors that are filled in with sand are way too narrow to fit people in easily ?!?
> Hmmm, it does look more like a pillbox now you mention it.



Hey Laura, Believe me it is a Pillbox and I am pretty sure my good friend Foxy would back me up on that! You said it was in Theddlethorpe which is very near the sea right? I am originally fom Lincs and have seen these type of Pillboxes just down the coast from Gt Yarmouth where I live. And a lot of them are also full of sand blown off the beach just the same as yours! Check out Corton Cliff Pillboxes in the WW2 Forum and you will see exactly what I mean! Hope that helps.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2009)

daddybear said:


> definitley not an roc post it a pillbox of some descrption but i have not seen one like that before will get in touch with jonney as he is more informed than me on these WW2 defence thingys



Jonney is the Kiddie for WW2!


----------



## littlelaura (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for that, i did concider getting the bucket and spade out of the car to have a dig about but there were one too many oldies having cheese sarnies in a nearby carpark.
Shame tho, i wanted to go in and have a nosey out the windows but the gap was just too small wilth all the sand and i really didnt want to get stuck in something...Again...

Good to know what it actually is, its been bugging me for a while. Ta muchly.x


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> Cheers for that, i did concider getting the bucket and spade out of the car to have a dig about but there were one too many oldies having cheese sarnies in a nearby carpark.
> Shame tho, i wanted to go in and have a nosey out the windows but the gap was just too small wilth all the sand and i really didnt want to get stuck in something...Again...
> 
> Good to know what it actually is, its been bugging me for a while. Ta muchly.x



Ha! very good Laura! when I went to see the Pillboxes I had the same problem as well. The typical Ice cream van and the obligatory line of over 65s lined to get their 99s! they all seemed to give me totally disaproving looks as I tried to get to the Pillboxes! Bless em!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2009)

Here we are Laura, have a gander at these..., they too like yours are slap bang next to the sea, can you see any similarity?


----------



## littlelaura (May 12, 2009)

Ahh, now i see. It is like mine and they are very different from ROC sites, bah, im a tit ! 
Thanks for clearing it up tho !

Do you know what ROC's were ? Ive asked several people who all say different things, theres one i went to a week or so ago thats in a feild in the middle of nowhere that warrants a further inspection.
( i went down it when i was 15 for a dare and shat myself cos its so dark and had two rooms and a long tunnel going off it which i wasnt expecting... ah the naivety of youth !)


----------



## daddybear (May 12, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> Ahh, now i see. It is like mine and they are very different from ROC sites, bah, im a tit !
> Thanks for clearing it up tho !
> 
> Do you know what ROC's were ? Ive asked several people who all say different things, theres one i went to a week or so ago thats in a feild in the middle of nowhere that warrants a further inspection.
> ( i went down it when i was 15 for a dare and shat myself cos its so dark and had two rooms and a long tunnel going off it which i wasnt expecting... ah the naivety of youth !)



check this link out laura it should help you http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/roc/index2.shtml


----------



## littlelaura (May 12, 2009)

Ta muchly Daddy Bear, thats helped loads !


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

Hi Laura, it looks to me like a variant of a type 23, 2 joined together (a type 23 is the same as the first 4 pics from Blackshuck). It must have been designed for the region i.e. linconshire as the only reference I can find to them is for this region. Up here we have lozenge pillboxes which are only found up North. It's a new variation on me as I've never seen one of these in person but...

Here is another example from Linconshire...


----------



## Seahorse (May 13, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> theres one i went to a week or so ago thats in a feild in the middle of nowhere that warrants a further inspection.
> ( i went down it when i was 15 for a dare and shat myself cos its so dark and had two rooms and a long tunnel going off it which i wasnt expecting... ah the naivety of youth !)



Oh, really? Two rooms and a tunnel? Perhaps going off to a set of steps from that tunnel?

Sounds like a battle HQ to me... Get on over with a torch and yer camera!!!! We want to see.


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

It is known as a Lincolshire 3 bay pillbox and is a variation on a type 23. It is so named because it is only found in Licolnshire. The bay in the middle of the 2 pillboxes was a light anti-aircraft position. There you go mystery solved. Apparently there are quite a few still in existance. Thanks Laura thats another variant to the list. If you find any more please post them up. Cheers Jon


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

Laura can you post the flashearth link for this pillbox and I'll have a look about and see what else I can find in the area.


----------



## littlelaura (May 13, 2009)

will do, its easy to find tho and in a carpark on the of all places near the national grid plant in mablethorpe ! 
Cant send messages yet, can i put the co-ordinates on here or will that be too naughty ?
Its not really a secret as its so public !


----------



## littlelaura (May 13, 2009)

Crud, just realised i dont know how to link to a flashearth map point, rats... help !!


----------



## daddybear (May 13, 2009)

laur go on flashearth locate the crosshair over the top off the pillbox click on permanent link to this location then copy and paste the url into your reply it should then appear in blue letters in the reply post.i think thats right.hope this helps


----------



## Philip (May 13, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen all the different types of pillboxes something else comes along ! 

Great pics and very interesting.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 13, 2009)

Philip said:


> Just when you think you've seen all the different types of pillboxes something else comes along !
> 
> Great pics and very interesting.



Yeah there is always a variant that has never been seen before. I found two last week with chimney pots on!


----------



## littlelaura (May 13, 2009)

Hazzar ! I've got it sussed now i think so heres the link to flash earth..

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.370173&lon=0.236404&z=19.5&r=0&src=msl

Hope it helps, Theres also a ROC post at Mablethorpe a mile or so down the beach
L.L x


----------



## Badoosh (May 13, 2009)

Visited this place a few times in my youth & there are more of the same type along the coast. One at Donna Nook, another near Saltfleet i think, it's been a long time! I didn't realise these were exclusive to Lincolnshire. Spent many a day on top of the one at Donna Nook watching the Warthogs & Jaguars on their strafing runs. Aah, them were the days! 

Nice shots there Laura, looks like your hair was blowing in the wind in one of them! If you're visiting Lincolnshire area you must get over to Stenigot to capture the Ace High dishes.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 13, 2009)

I visited and crawled into this one too, a few years back, before i knew anything about pillboxes, when i spotted it after kite-buggying at Mablethorpe, got a strange surprised look from a passing dog walker when i emerged! bit claustrphobic in there with half the space taken up with sand!


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

Looking at the flash earth and the defense of britain kmz there is alsorts of interesting things in the area. Wish I lived a bit closer


----------



## daddybear (May 13, 2009)

I was at Golden Sands holiday park 3 years ago but wasn't into Urbex at the time so missed all of these


----------



## littlelaura (May 14, 2009)

Ha ! That was where i was staying,i love Mabo for some reason, probs cos i grew up in Newark and thats where everyone in notts goes ! 
Went there last week for 4 days and did a bit of a tour. 
Round there its a playground for empty and forgotten stuff, theres loads of houses that are in a right state, 
really retro garages and roadside shops just left in the middle of nowhere. Going to have a propper look in the summer and cant wait !


----------



## sheep21 (May 14, 2009)

meaty looking one isn't it? I definitely wouldn't want to try and take that thing out...


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

Philip said:


> Just when you think you've seen all the different types of pillboxes something else comes along !



Absolutley! 
Nice find, Laura. Look forward to seeing what else you find there.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2009)

I live in Mablethorpe a lot of the year, and have spent a lot of time on those beaches. There's also an old WW2 tank here:

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.395956&lon=0.220603&z=18.9&r=0&src=msl

i believe that the RAF used to use it for target practice.
Also there is another bunker here:

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.39107&lon=0.22179&z=18.9&r=0&src=msl

It's a bit burries in the dunes, used to have an aerial of some type on top of it, and when i was younger i once found a 30cal shell in it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Is that a Lincs 3 bay?


----------



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2009)

forgive me Black, a what?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Darkness said:


> forgive me Black, a what?



I Lincolshire there is a type of Pillbox known as a Lincs 3 bay as the Box was divided into 3 distinct chambers. Only found in Lincs.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2009)

Ah yes, that makes sense then! I believe it is, it's been a while since i was last up there tho, but last time i went it was in pretty good condition.


----------



## littlelaura (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll have to check that out, I'm in Mabo and surrounding places quite a lot throughout the year, cheers for the info. 
Defo looks worth a poke about !!


----------

